# Overwhelmed



## formula1 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 11, 2014)

Inspirational song, Amen.


----------



## BBowman (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for blessing me with that!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re:*



BBowman said:


> Thanks for blessing me with that!



Isn't it great to be overwhelmed with Christ!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh that was so awesome and I was overwhelmed.  Thank you so much for posting that. I'm gonna post it on facebook. Oh how I love being in His presence with praise and worship!!! I am not a bit ashamed to show that physically either, I just can't help it!  If I wasn't too old to do cart wheels and backflips...that's what I'd be doing.

Blessings to you Mr Formula...and all of you!! Let me dance like David danced!


----------

